# Crossbow draw weight and speed



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I am shopping for a crossbow and would like to know the relationship between draw weight and speed. What is the adequate draw weight and speed to deliver a fatal shot to a deer or a hog at 50 yards? I looked at the Wicked Ridge and it has 165lbs and 330fps. Is it good enough for what I am looking for? Any comment on Wicked Ridge brand? Thanks.


----------



## snufootballolb (Mar 15, 2018)

I have always shot Excalibur and am currently shooting the micro suppressor it has been an awesome xbow so far. Shot a huge boar hog at 30 yards with a 150 grain broad head and got a complete pass through. The wicked ridge model your looking at should be well enough to deliver a fatal shot on deer and hog.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Went back to Dicks Field& Stream today and got the Wicked Ridge Invader G3 Crossbow that I put it on hold. I shot two shots yesterday to try out at their indoor archery range and nailed bulleye twice, and I like it. This xbow has many good reviews from several sites and youtube!


----------



## snufootballolb (Mar 15, 2018)

Congrats! Looks like a sweet shooter.


----------

